# Old Sears Band Saw left for dead



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking for advice. I know there's a few members here who enjoy restoring a old tools and I was looking for advice on painting.

I was leaving a service call this morning and while driving through the neighborhood I noticed a guy dragging this band saw to the end of his driveway for trash pickup. I pulled up next to him and asked if anything was wrong with it. He said no. He said he tried to sell it for $20 but nobody wanted it and now he wants it gone. He told me to take it. So that's what I did.

It's a Sears model # 103.0103 12" depth and it has an 80" blade. I'm guessing maybe 1940's or 50's????

I feel bad for the little fella so my son and I took it apart to clean it. It's in decent shape really. So then we figured we would paint it. 

What's the best way to paint it? I'm not looking for a first place winner here but I'd like it to look decent. Would you guys recommend aerosol paint like Krylon or would you recommend brushing paint on? If I did brush it on, any advice on how to get a decent finish?

Mike


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

For paint, I'd go to Tractor Supply & get the Valspar implement paint. It's a high solids, fast drying, tough, durable paint. It's real easy to work with. They also have a pretty good color selection. 

Unless you've run, & tuned band saws before, I'd read up a bit. Suffolk Machinery (Timber Wolf Blades) has a good file of tune up, & alignment tips. 

It's basically, wheels on same plane.
Wheel crown.
Blade tension.
Guide alignment.

If you've got a little mechanical sense, it's not very hard to acheive a good running saw.
Joe


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Railman said:


> For paint, I'd go to Tractor Supply & get the Valspar implement paint. It's a high solids, fast drying, tough, durable paint. It's real easy to work with. They also have a pretty good color selection.
> 
> Unless you've run, & tuned band saws before, I'd read up a bit. Suffolk Machinery (Timber Wolf Blades) has a good file of tune up, & alignment tips.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. I'll be sure to check it out.

Mike


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL Farm & Barn - F&F Red painted with an 8" Barn Brush!


Rustoleum makes a hammered metal finish spray paint. A Silver or Gold would be era specific and somewhat forgiving on the spraying. 

I'm sure Elliot's Ace with the now - helpful hardware :whistling "Folks" :whistling has it or the gender non-specific associate (pat) will help you find it LOL

Or you can "Save Big Money" should be about time for a bag sale


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use the industrial oil based Ace brand paint and put it on with a good brush. Paint is 9 bucks a quart and if I sand between coats it looks fantastic


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I use the industrial oil based Ace brand paint and put it on with a good brush. Paint is 9 bucks a quart and if I sand between coats it looks fantastic


What kind of brush works best?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

HVLP .......

As far as the color,....


If it was up to me,...."you can have it in any color, as long as it is green"....:laughing:


Seriously,
Paint brush or spray can....you'll be fine,....

Get a Purdy brush...2" , 
Stay away from latex paint...

Nice find by the way... A have an admiration for older machinery because they don't make them like they used to....


Keep us updated...


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> I was leaving a service call this morning and while driving through the neighborhood I noticed a guy dragging this band saw to the end of his driveway for trash pickup. I pulled up next to him and asked if anything was wrong with it. He said no. He said he tried to sell it for $20 but nobody wanted it and now he wants it gone. He told me to take it. So that's what I did.


This is how it always begins - the pusher man lets you have the first one free. Then BAM! - they get you hooked, and after awhile, every few days you gotta go get another piece to get your fix - keep your high going. 

Nothing can save you now bud - but doan worry - we'll all be here on the ready for an intervention when the time comes....
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Well guys, I decided to try Ace Rust Stop aersol cans, although I might still brush it. 
I wire wheeled the rusty tube, sanded it with sandpaper and cleaned it with PVC cleaner (that's what I had on the truck).

The color is "Aluminum gloss"

Still undecided as to the color of the castings and the sheet metal.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Id probably try Kem Kromic primer and DTM Acrylic from Sherwin Williams.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> This is how it always begins - the pusher man lets you have the first one free. Then BAM! - they get you hooked, and after awhile, every few days you gotta go get another piece to get your fix - keep your high going.
> 
> Nothing can save you now bud - but doan worry - we'll all be here on the ready for an intervention when the time comes....
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hey! This is a frickn blast!!!! I can see why guys do this for fun.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Jaws said:


> Id probably try Kem Kromic primer and DTM Acrylic from Sherwin Williams.


I had to Google it, never heard of that.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Alkyd is good too, and tougher. Acrylic doesnt dull as quickly.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> Hey! This is a frickn blast!!!! I can see why guys do this for fun.


Yup. And there is something about tearing a machine all the way down, and understanding why each part is the way it is - gives you a keener sense of what the machine (and you) can do.

Plus, since your livelihood isn't dependent on it you can take your time AND run the risk of flucking something up and not be out big bucks.

It's win-win all the way around - and cheaper than cocaine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

All my machines are painted with a natural bristle brush and Ace rust stop industrial paint.

That stuff is cheap and takes a beating. I do spray bomb some of the parts.

My stuff is so old, they were all hand painted with a brush that must have looked like a road rake


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

We have our own variation.........and free,...just have to scrape away and pile....











B,


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yup. And there is something about tearing a machine all the way down, and understanding why each part is the way it is - gives you a keener sense of what the machine (and you) can do.
> 
> Plus, since your livelihood isn't dependent on it you can take your time AND run the risk of flucking something up and not be out big bucks.
> 
> It's win-win all the way around - and cheaper than cocaine.


I agree. It's neat saving things from the dump. I've been wanting a smaller band saw for cutting aluminum and he equivalent saw in size that's available is really crappy. This thing is built like a tank. 

I need to read up on adjusting band saws. I'm out of my element on this..........


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

PrestigeR&D said:


> We have our own variation.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, THAT'S a h00t!!!

No wait - a rusty sn0rt - oh heck - you know what I mean!!!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> All my machines are painted with a natural bristle brush and Ace rust stop industrial paint.
> 
> That stuff is cheap and takes a beating. I do spray bomb some of the parts.
> 
> My stuff is so old, they were all hand painted with a brush that must have looked like a road rake


I can see why you would have fun with this. My Dad restored old tractors, he was nuts over them. I think I understand why.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Yup. And there is something about tearing a machine all the way down, and understanding why each part is the way it is - gives you a keener sense of what the machine (and you) can do.
> 
> Plus, since your livelihood isn't dependent on it you can take your time AND run the risk of flucking something up and not be out big bucks.
> 
> It's win-win all the way around - and cheaper than cocaine.


I agree, I love knowing the inner workings of my machinery. I know every noise and sound that each machine makes and why they make them. 

Plus, I now have people seeking me out, to find out info about babbitt bearings. I feel like I have some knowledge that I can pass on.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I agree, I love knowing the inner workings of my machinery. I know every noise and sound that each machine makes and why they make them.
> 
> Plus, I now have people seeking me out, to find out info about babbitt bearings. I feel like I have some knowledge that I can pass on.


That's pretty cool in itself!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I believe this is your model,...what year specifically-:blink:, but looks like it was produced somewhere in the 60's . I can't see the front door covers so its hard to say for sure but they were pretty much the same design ;based on the production years being run during a specific time frame...


http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/2357.pdf









B,


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Plus, I now have people seeking me out, to find out info about babbitt bearings. I feel like I have some knowledge that I can pass on.


Good for you! I know the first antimony I ever got came from our local drugstore (this being 50 yrs or so ago).

I think today, you might get put on a suspicious persons list jus fer asking....


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I believe this is your model,...what year specifically-:blink:, but looks like it was produced somewhere in the 60's . I can't see the front door covers so its hard to say for sure but they where pretty much the same design ;based on the production years being run during a specific time frame...
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/2357.pdf
> 
> B,


No, that's a bit different. I'll go shoot a quick photo......


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Below are the covers. They were repainted with grey brush on paint.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is the factory color


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

They may have changed the outside cover looks depending on the year it was made,...it definitely is not a 30s-40's model.....


The link I put up may help you.....



Best of luck and enjoy the project...:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

PrestigeR&D said:


> They may have changed the outside cover looks depending on the year it was made,...it definitely is not a 30s-40's model.....
> 
> The link I put up may help you.....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Great stuff!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

She's coming together!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If that was me I would have bought all the parts for the saw...bought a new saw that I'd never use...then throw out all the parts with the old saw I never fixed.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Cool project!

I love seeing these things come together. 

What's that three view in those plans on your desk? RV-4?

Bob


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> If that was me I would have bought all the parts for the saw...bought a new saw that I'd never use...then throw out all the parts with the old saw I never fixed.


My son Henry was in control of this including the colors. He wants me to paint flames on it like a hot rod. I haven't pinstriped in 20 years but we dug out my old tackle box and my striping brushes were still oiled up......although they did smell pretty bad. 

I ordered some 1 Shot paint in white and blue. I'm gonna see if I still have it in me to lay a few lines.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

B.Scott said:


> Cool project!
> 
> I love seeing these things come together.
> 
> ...


Sonex. I'm building it from scratch. It's my 7th airplane. First aluminum one though. The band saw is just for cutting 6061 T6 aluminum. 

The plans are insane. This will take 3 years minimum.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

My Son and did some pinstriping and assembled the upper wheel. It definitely looks different.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cool project for the kids, look forward to seeing the plane!


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Cool project for the kids, look forward to seeing the plane!


Thanks


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Neighbor stopped over for a few beers tonight. Sprayed some flames with Krylon and had a few laughs.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

YOU TAKING THAT THING RACING MIKE ?? :laughing:

[email protected]@KS LIKE ITS READY TO ROAR !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol, sometimes a fella just feels like painting flames. I should of airbrushed it but for Krylon it isn't half bad.

I'm gonna outline it with a white pinstripe


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Flames--------- you can re-saw 10" logs now :laughing:

Just flippin' awesome :thumbup::clap:


----------

